
Where are the Meteor.js users? - grigio
http://weuse.meteor.com/
======
djm_
A classic example of a page that completely doesn't need to be running under
Meteor.

>Where are the Meteor.js users?

Probably sat somewhere in front of a 'loading' screen.

~~~
RussianCow
I think this is one of the big problems with current day web development:
everyone thinks they need to use big, fancy JavaScript frameworks to make
these rich one-page apps, when most of the time, you'd get the same thing with
a standard Rails/Django app with a little JavaScript sprinkled in for
interactivity. (And you'd skip the loading screen and all the other issues
with frontend-heavy apps.)

~~~
drdaeman
EDIT: Uh, I didn't notice "set me here" button (and, strangely, it doesn't
seem to work for me, even though I've enabled all scripts - clicking doesn't
do anything) when I wrote the original comment. If the site has a function for
users to add themselves, then Rails/Django is indeed necessary. Sorry, I've
should've looked more carefully.

Old comment below:

Rails? Django? The data may be frequently updated but is still static - you
really don't want to fire any heavy machinery on every request.

This begs for a static HTML page (with a some amount of JS that shows Google
Maps and filters the list). And a daemon or crontab entry (depending whenever
it's based on streaming or polling model) that updates it, and, possibly,
busts the caches.

~~~
djm_
Well, I think they mean that the Rails/Django part would be useful for helping
in the flow of persisting the new entries. If it's a static HTML page, people
won't be able to add themselves which is the entire point of the site.

------
chm
I used Meteor for 3 days. It was a nice experience at first because I was
beginning web development. It wasn't long until I was annoyed by tha fact that
Meteor hides so much from me. Picking my own components and putting them
together was much better for learning how to write an app (which I'm still
doing).

------
superplussed
I used Meteor for a recent project, which was a multiplayer game served up on
a mobile device via kiosk at a conference. It was the perfect tool for the
job, and I enjoyed working within the environment alot.

So with my next project I was looking for any excuse I could find to use
Meteor.js again. It is a portfolio-ish site with a rich admin interface. But I
just couldn't live with the upfront load time and didn't want to inflict that
on my client, no matter how nice the developer experience.

------
marcus_holmes
Well I was thinking of using Meteor, but apparently Australia and New Zealand
aren't covered.

If the rest of Meteor's design is as bad as that map, then I guess that
explains there's only a couple of hundred users.

I would say I'm insulted, but it'd be more accurate to say I'm shaking my head
in bemusement at the idiocy.

~~~
fakeusername123
I'm not sure if this is what you mean,
[http://i.imgur.com/ZPiU1sY.png](http://i.imgur.com/ZPiU1sY.png) ???

~~~
marcus_holmes
On my laptop display the map gets truncated to exclude the bottom half of the
world, including where I live.

------
untog
Well, that took about thirty seconds to load. I know nothing about Meteor but
this is not a good example of a web site, so I assume it isn't a great example
of Meteor.js either. Does it have caching capabilities?

------
igl
In the spreadsheets of the meteor marketing staff :)

